# Bike shops in Japan



## lindykid (Mar 1, 2005)

Friend of mine just moved to Japan and is looking for decent bike shops to get a comuter bike. Anybody know of any?


----------



## achawalla (Dec 18, 2004)

lindykid said:


> Friend of mine just moved to Japan and is looking for decent bike shops to get a comuter bike. Anybody know of any?


I found an online store the other day http://www.cb-asahi.co.jp/ try this or else just check around the local train stations for abandoned bicycles, there are millions of them strewn around train stations in Japan, literally. As a last resort maybe try a couple local mama chairinko shops, they might have something.


----------



## lindykid (Mar 1, 2005)

Sweet thanks! I will send the info along. Hopfully this will work.

S


----------



## peteer01 (Apr 26, 2005)

Absolutely have a store I can recommend:
http://store.yahoo.co.jp/cycle-life/

They'll deliver the assembled bike (with any extra's/custom parts already installed) anywhere in Japan for Y1,000 (Free if your order is over Y50,000). The also have some of the best prices in Japan. The only problem is he'll need someone that can speak/write Japanese to place the order...

(As a follow up, once he knows what bike he wants, he can search for the model name on shopping.yahoo.co.jp to get an idea of what different stores are charging for it.

If he just wants something reasonable for getting around, I suggest he check out http://classifieds.japantoday.com/, I believe it's the largest English classifieds in Japan, and there's about a half dozen bikes people are selling pretty cheap every week. The free listings last only one week both in print and on the web and new issues (and the same ads online) come out on Friday.)


----------



## lindykid (Mar 1, 2005)

Damn Peter that rocks. Between the last two post I think he will find something. Thanks so much guys! I love our comunity...woohoo!


----------



## peteer01 (Apr 26, 2005)

Thanks, glad my post was helpful.  (went through the same experience when I bought my first bike earlier this year)

I ordered a 2006 XtC 840 that's being delivered this week, so I am now selling my 2005 Rock 5000. It's a 530mm frame, so unless your friend is in the greater Tokyo area and 6'0" or taller, he's probably not interested, but I thought I'd mention it just in case he is.
(The ad will be in the Metropolis classified next Friday)


----------



## lindykid (Mar 1, 2005)

I am pretty sure he would take you up on that offer but he is 6'3". It is going to be pretty funny to see him on a bike in Japan!

Again thanks so much...he thanks you as well.

Stephan


----------



## peteer01 (Apr 26, 2005)

lindykid said:


> I am pretty sure he would take you up on that offer but he is 6'3". It is going to be pretty funny to see him on a bike in Japan!
> 
> Again thanks so much...he thanks you as well.
> 
> Stephan


Stephan,

It sounds like it might be a good fit for him. The bike is one of the few 530mm frames (6'0"-6'6" rider) that are sold here.

I've sent you a private message with my contact details, but if he's interested in knowing about the bike, here are the specs:

Frame: GIANT ALUXX 6061-T6 Aluminum Oversized Tubing
Front Fork: SR SUNTOUR XC60 75mm stroke
BB Set: TH 7420ST-E 113-68mm
Gear Crank: TRUVATIV X-FLOW 22/32/42T 170mm
Chain: SHIMANO CN-IG51
Pedal: WELLGO LU-205 BMX Type
Head Set: TH 888 1-1/8
Handle Bars: ARICLE YCA124 R30mm-580mm Upper Bar Aluminum
Handle Stem: HL TDS-C 340-8 25.4mm-15D-90mm(36ï¼Œ43) 105mm(48ï¼Œ52)
Brake Set: TEKTRO TB07AL V Brake & ãƒ'ãƒ¯ãƒ¼ã‚³ãƒ³ãƒˆãƒ*ãƒ¼ãƒ«ä»˜
Brake Lever: SHIMANO ST-EF29
Front Hub: FORMULA CO31 36H 100mm Quick Release
Rear Hub: FORMULA GCO32 36H 135mm Quick Release
Rim: AMIGO CH03 26X1.5 36H Spoke
Spokes: 14 gauge stainless steel
Tires: CST MTB ALLPURPUS C1417ã€€26ï½˜2.1
Front Derailleur: SHIMANO ACERA FD-M330E 34.9 Top Pull
Rear Derailleur: SHIMANO ACERA RD-M340 8S
Shift Lever: SHIMANO ST-EF29 8S
Free Wheel (?) [ãƒ•ãƒªãƒ¼ãƒ›ã‚¤ãƒ¼ãƒ«]: SHIMANO CS-HG50 8S 11-30T
Saddle: GIANT MTB-DXã‚µãƒ‰ãƒ« ã‚±ãƒ-ãƒ©ãƒ¼ã‚µã‚¤ãƒ‰
Seat Post: KALLOY SP359 30.8X300mm Black
Seat Pin: Aluminum 34.9 Quick Release


----------



## peteer01 (Apr 26, 2005)

*The reason there are no high end bikes in my size!*

I just bought a XtC 840, which was the best spec'ed XtC in my frame size. Surprisingly, the XtC 850 (same frame, better components) was not offered in my frame size. I just received the following reply from one of Giant Japan's employees after asking why:



Giant Japan said:


> Dear Mr.Eric
> 
> Thank you for your mail.
> 
> ...


So, not only is it true that mountain biking woefully underrepresented in a country where the majority of land is considered uninhabitable because of _mountains_, but the high-end bikes aren't even sold in larger frame sizes at all! (Giant is one of the few bike companies in Japan that you can actually has a decent number of their comfort and entry-level mountain bikes.)

So while this doesn't really impact lindykid's friend, I thought it was worth posting under the "Bike shops in Japan" thread.

(How I ironic that a country filled with bicycles [mama-cherries] and mountains has such woeful mountain bike availability...  )

Also, this is not an attack on Giant, as they are one of the few manufacturers offering anything in my size.


----------



## CheapyD (Nov 13, 2005)

peteer01 said:


> It's a 530mm frame, so unless your friend is in the greater Tokyo area and 6'0" or taller, he's probably not interested, but I thought I'd mention it just in case he is.
> (The ad will be in the Metropolis classified next Friday)


I am said friend.

****, I just placed an order for a 480mm frame Giant (Rock 4500, about 30,000 yen) as they told me that was the biggest available. I am 6'4" so I bet 530mm would be better. How did you get it? I dont know jack about bikes so I am way over my head here.

I live in Ojima (Koto-ku) which is probably far from you. 
I may be able to cancel my order (as I just placed it today), but I am not sure how I could get the bike from you.

Do you think 480mm would be ok? I am not a serious rider and the bike would be used for casual use and really not any serious offroading.

Thanks!


----------



## peteer01 (Apr 26, 2005)

CheapyD said:


> I am said friend.
> 
> ****, I just placed an order for a 480mm frame Giant (Rock 4500, about 30,000 yen) as they told me that was the biggest available. I am 6'4" so I bet 530mm would be better. How did you get it? I dont know jack about bikes so I am way over my head here.
> 
> Do you think 480mm would be ok? I am not a serious rider and the bike would be used for casual use and really not any serious offroading.


Being 6'4", getting a 530mm frame would probably be a much better fit for you. Unfortunately, they don't sell the 4500 in a 530mm size, 480 is the largest size they make for that model. That said, it will fit you *far* better than anything you can find in stock at 99% of the bike stores in Japan. I would suggest upgrading to the Rock 5000, since it comes in your size...but I know that might put you outside of your budget.

I did my own Y30,000 search earlier this year on the 2005 models, and the Rock 5000 was the best solution for my budget and height at that time. (It was a little out of my (wife's) planned budget...but I decided to go with the 530mm rather than risk buying a bike that didn't really fit me. If you're not too fiscally constrained, that would be my personal recommendation.)



CheapyD said:


> I live in Ojima (Koto-ku) which is probably far from you.
> I may be able to cancel my order (as I just placed it today), but I am not sure how I could get the bike from you.


As far as getting the bike from me, I'm guessing the Ojima you live in is 東京都 江東区 大島, so you're really not too far...My wife and I use bike bags to bring our bikes from here to Makuhari Messe. However, getting it home would mean a willingness to bring the bike onto the train to get it home.

Whatever you decide to do, you should be fine. The 480mm Rock 4500 will certainly work as well or better than anything you would have found in Tokyu Hands or other store, especially for that price.

In any case, there's a 95% chance my wife and I will be heading to the Makuhari MTB trial next Sunday. It could be a fun place to try something a little different with your new bike. Here are some links if you're interested: (Map on the first link)

http://www.asahi-net.or.jp/~fz6t-sby/cycling/makuhari_bike.html
http://www.pref.chiba.jp/syozoku/j_kouen/park/makuhari/sisetu.html#bike
http://coco.cococica.com/hp54/index.asp?patten_cd=16&page_no=301

It's nothing much, but it should pretty empty at this time of year, and it is something fun and different to do. If you are interested in heading out there, let me know.


----------



## CheapyD (Nov 13, 2005)

Actually, it was the Rock 4500 SE that I ordered.
I think I will likely stick with it as my wife will likely die of embarassment if she has to cancel for me.
The store is supposed to call her tomorrow and let us know if they were able to get the bike in a timely fashion. If not, than I will likely go for yours (if its still available).

Next Sunday we are out of town (Osaka), but thanks for the offer.
Do you know the Arakawa Bike Path? Its right by our apartment and seems pretty cool if you just want a leisurely ride.

Thanks!


----------



## peteer01 (Apr 26, 2005)

CheapyD said:


> Actually, it was the Rock 4500 SE that I ordered.
> I think I will likely stick with it as my wife will likely die of embarassment if she has to cancel for me.
> The store is supposed to call her tomorrow and let us know if they were able to get the bike in a timely fashion. If not, than I will likely go for yours (if its still available).
> 
> ...


My friend also just picked up the Rock 4500 SE in Cobalt. (He was insistant he not have GIANT on his bike in large white letters...)

As for leisurely rides, there are a lot to be found...but if you actually stumble upon a _fun _ trail, let me know! The best place I've found to ride so far is Mitsuike Park. 
(ä¸‰ãƒƒæ±*å&#8230;¬åœ' - http://www.mitsuike.com/)

In the woods in the southwest corner, there're relatively unused paths that people seem to use for picking mushrooms, for kids to catch bugs and for a nature walk. Those are great to ride on!


----------



## CheapyD (Nov 13, 2005)

Yeah, I guess it could be kind of awkward for a giant white guy to have GIANT in big letters on his bike. Mrs. CheapyD was not a fan either.

Anyway, my order went through and they had the 4500SE in stock in my color of choice:









Thanks for all your help!


----------



## peteer01 (Apr 26, 2005)

CheapyD said:


> Yeah, I guess it could be kind of awkward for a giant white guy to have GIANT in big letters on his bike.


What are you trying to say?


----------



## tokyocycler (Nov 20, 2005)

CheapyD said:


> I live in Ojima (Koto-ku) which is probably far from you.
> I may be able to cancel my order (as I just placed it today), but I am not sure how I could get the bike from you.
> 
> Do you think 480mm would be ok? I am not a serious rider and the bike would be used for casual use and really not any serious offroading.


Hi CheapyD,

I am living quite close to you, in Nishi-ojima. I have been using the Rock 5200 since more than a year, I'm quite happy with it. Being 6'3" myself I have opted for the 530mm frame. Well, I shamefully admit that I have installed a basket, (ab)using it as "shopping bike". I am using a beefed-up cross bike to commute in Tokyo. I noticed that you have already placed your order, but I know a few decent bike shops in the Koto-ku area in case you need assistance.

Btw, if anyone's interested in a cycling tour in or around Tokyo, please let me know.


----------



## CheapyD (Nov 13, 2005)

Just playin' peteer01, your bike looks sweet. 



tokyocycler said:


> Hi CheapyD,
> 
> I am living quite close to you, in Nishi-ojima. I have been using the Rock 5200 since more than a year, I'm quite happy with it. Being 6'3" myself I have opted for the 530mm frame. Well, I shamefully admit that I have installed a basket, (ab)using it as "shopping bike". I am using a beefed-up cross bike to commute in Tokyo. I noticed that you have already placed your order, but I know a few decent bike shops in the Koto-ku area in case you need assistance.
> 
> Btw, if anyone's interested in a cycling tour in or around Tokyo, please let me know.


Yes, you are very close to me! 
I did get the bike and the 480mm frame seems fine for me. 
I would prefer to raise the handlebars a bit but I don't think its possible. Anyone know for sure one way or another?

I am definitely interested in a riding tour, but I am in such lousy shape, I would pass out from exhaustion in about 5 minutes. I need to work on that!

Oh, and tokyocycler, I didn't go the basket route...bought a backpack instead.


----------



## tokyocycler (Nov 20, 2005)

CheapyD said:


> Yes, you are very close to me!
> I did get the bike and the 480mm frame seems fine for me.
> I would prefer to raise the handlebars a bit but I don't think its possible. Anyone know for sure one way or another?
> 
> ...


Hi CheapyD,

sorry for the late reply. Have you found a solution for the handlebars? I am also looking for ways to spicing up my Rock (well, I have started by removing that odd basket). 

If you are interested in tours please contact me through the website mentioned in my profile.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

hey, just saw the title of the thread....

www.guava-jelly.jp pretty cool


----------



## jah011 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Registration for the bikes*

Hello ,

Maybe it's not right place to ask a question , but still...

I just got used MTB in my University . The bike is left by one colleague who is not in tokyo anymore. I managed to register it in Faculty's administration office. I got some blue sticker but i am interested if the little yellow is necessary.

Thanks
Janko


----------

